# Been in the lab for awhile..



## Elliot Jansen (Jan 28, 2009)

But I wanted to post pics of her.  I am posting one more shot of her after I trim. Shes flushing right now.  Heres 3.. please excuse the camera quality.


----------



## umbra (Jan 28, 2009)

very nice...what strain is it?


----------



## Elliot Jansen (Jan 28, 2009)

Lemongrass Thai


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 28, 2009)

She looks wonderful 

Have you checked the Trichomes?


----------



## Elliot Jansen (Jan 28, 2009)

I have been checking the trichs with a 100X Microscope.  Shes covered, looks like shes been snowed on.  Shes in between cloudy and amber, with some true amber trichs flashing on the leaves.  Amber glow has that rainbow flash if the trich catches the light just right. Pretty cool.


----------



## Thorn (Jan 28, 2009)

very nice looking frosty strain you got yourself there!!! How does she smell?


----------



## Kupunakane (Jan 28, 2009)

I got tell you,
      I would want to just take a big chomp, cause it looks that tasty. Can't wait to hear a smoke report.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Tater (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice job, I'm a big fan of lemon and citrus strains myself.  Let us know how she smokes.


----------



## Thorn (Jan 28, 2009)

yes kahuna, smell.

I only ask because I'm trying to get to know how strong some plants are compared to others. I know this is lemon-y but does it have skunky undertones and is it a pungeant smell? Like can you smell it way outside the grow room/area?


----------



## Elliot Jansen (Jan 28, 2009)

Her smell is really tame actually.  You gotta put your nose right in it.  But it is a airy citrusy aroma while in flower. My friend said that when he broke his off the stem "it smelled like grapes". But when you fire it up the smell takes over the whole room.  That airy citrus gets like 10x as concentrated when you smoke it. In the air its like a sweet, heavy lemon-lime cloud hangin in the room. The last clone I harvested of this strain was rushed, and I think I chopped too early.  I'm letting her marinate this time. I think she will be more potent.  Last harvest the high was like a rush straight to the brain.  My eyes always open up real wide on that first green hit. Then a good mix of speedy buzz and body buzz.  You spend the 1st 5 minutes, wondering if you are even high and should you take another hit, and for 3 hours you are glad you didn't. Entirely possible to get schitzo high on this strain.


----------



## Motor City Madman (Jan 28, 2009)

very nice


----------



## swiftgt (Jan 28, 2009)

wow nice work!


----------



## Thorn (Jan 29, 2009)

thanks elliot, sounds great! I don't mind how much they smell when you smoke them at all as i'm always careful where I do it and who's around. But it sounds really good, i've had strains like that that don't smell an awful amount until you poke your nose right into them or disturb them etc  good job


----------



## Elliot Jansen (Jan 30, 2009)

Well, shes hangin upsidedown.  I'll be in the basement performing experiments if anyone needs me..  C ya next time.


----------



## loudpipes929 (Mar 9, 2009)

bet youre excited. looks great


----------

